# Help with single flavour mix



## Faraaz (2/2/18)

Hi, require some help, tried a few recipes with concentrates, and all ended up down the drown

however i would now like to start with single flavours & go from there, am i on the right track, what would i put in the percentage for my concentrate ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (2/2/18)

im at that point myself right now, but i've just realized single flavors take around 10-15%+- flavoring to get rid of the strong nicotine taste. ive just mixed a coffee vanilla with those ranges and im vaping it now and it tastes pretty good. Ive seen a vid from DIYorDIE where a single flavour recipe was shown for a lemon tart or something where the guy used 15% of only that and he claimed it was nice so i tried that with the coffee vanilla one and it worked. ive stopped with 30mls for now and im doing 10mls to cut down on waste if its good ill triple the amounts next time round. If any more experienced DIY'ers want to correct me on this they are welcome im a noob at this too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz (2/2/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> im at that point myself right now, but i've just realized single flavors take around 10-15%+- flavoring to get rid of the strong nicotine taste. ive just mixed a coffee vanilla with those ranges and im vaping it now and it tastes pretty good. Ive seen a vid from DIYorDIE where a single flavour recipe was shown for a lemon tart or something where the guy used 15% of only that and he claimed it was nice so i tried that with the coffee vanilla one and it worked


I've been reading on the internet and i also see about 20% on average, thanks i appreciate, always better to hear from somebody

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (2/2/18)

Not always. It depends on the Concentrate. You can make a tangerine/naartjie with 4%

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (2/2/18)

Cool man glad to be able to help somebody else for a change lol im used to asking for help here

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (2/2/18)

Search for your flavour here. Then you will get an indication of how much to use as single flavour and in mixes. 

E.g., I searched for TPA Strawberry Ripe (remember to click on the "ratings" title once you have done the search - to get the popular one) and got this result:



Bear in mind that not many single flavour recipes are worth the while. Here is a thread with 1 and 2 flavour recipes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 3


----------



## RichJB (2/2/18)

Faraaz said:


> I've been reading on the internet and i also see about 20% on average, thanks i appreciate, always better to hear from somebody



Most of those recommendations are from 2012 when folks were super-ohming at 10W. Percentages are much lower now. To give an indication, when single flavour testing I usually go 1-2% on Inw, 2-3% on FA and WF, 4-6% on Cap, TFA, FW. There are some brands, such as OOO, LB, PUR, RF where you may need 6-12% to get full flavour from a single standalone flavour. But the major brands are much lower. If you vape Inw Raspberry, TFA Papaya, Flv Coconut or FA Grape Concord at 20%, it will be an experience you will never forget.

Generally, I would also avoid single flavour mixes. Even just a two-ingredient juice will usually improve things in leaps and bounds. Single testing your flavours is a great idea. But I would vape a 10ml tester and then start mixing with it. Very few flavours work as standalones.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/2/18)

Rather make 10ml mixes. Start low and add as needed. Its easier adding concentrates than diluting it. When i started i had about 15 10ml mixes at a low percentage. Left for a day or two, tried it and then adjusted as needed. Once you get your flavour palate right, then u can start 2 or 3 concentrate mixes. Dont rush the diy journey, otherwise u will get frustrated and eventually lose interest and as you said most will end up in the drain. However if are impatient like me, have a look at reputable local mixologists like @KZOR and his recipe page just to give you an idea

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faraaz (2/2/18)

Thanks to everyone ,I appreciate the advice , as @SmokeyJoe says, it gets frustrating when nothing is working out , and even more frustrating part is waiting for things to steep upto a month 

I understand it's not an easy task but once you get it right it's worth it 

I was under the impression single fruits or something would just be easy to mix for a start (some form of success) that would give the go to take a second step into two flavour mixes , but my thinking is not always right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (2/2/18)

The easiest form of success is to find successful recipes by others that use only a few widely available concentrates and mix those.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/2/18)

RichJB said:


> The easiest form of success is to find successful recipes by others that use only a few widely available concentrates and mix those.


Excellent post. Best advice to get going

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Greyz (3/2/18)

RichJB said:


> The easiest form of success is to find successful recipes by others that use only a few widely available concentrates and mix those.



This is what I suggest to all new mixers. Winging it will only discourage you from continuing as you will make a lot of bad juice which will end up down the drain.
Mixing recipes available online will see immediate success and this will encourage you to continue and try other recipes.
The whole while your doing this your actually learning and picking up on the different percentages used to achieve the correct flavour.

I cant speak for anyone else but I use roughly the same percentages as what @RichJB does. But I picked up on the percentages from mixing recipes.
Make single flavour samples and go from there..... ain't nobody got time for that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (3/2/18)

I've fixed my single flavor by adding a second and 3rd flavor now it tastes pretty good its got vanilla marshmallow and coconut in it, and i can actually taste all 3. Maybe i'll make more complex flavors next the mix was fine with only 2 flavors but it needed something hence the vanilla. i've fixed the nicotine by adding the 36mg nic and doing some maths lol ive removed 4.5ml@6mg/ml, 4.5x6=27mg so 36mg/1ml, 36mg/6=6mg so keep adding the units of 6(4x6) until 24mg have been added then only do half that measure to get the 27 its not perfect since i cant test the nic content accurately at home but it feels like the 6mg/ml im used to. The maths are easier with µl but im not mixing meds this is vaping so its okay if you do an approximation. 3rd day of mixing juice hellz yeah this is going well

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (3/2/18)

Andre said:


> Search for your flavour here. Then you will get an indication of how much to use as single flavour and in mixes.
> 
> E.g., I searched for TPA Strawberry Ripe (remember to click on the "ratings" title once you have done the search - to get the popular one) and got this result:
> 
> ...



@Andre Out of interest, as I don't DIY - yet - I skimmed the thread with 1 and 2 flavour recipes. I happened to see "Kentucky" and of course thought it was Kentucky Chicken flavour!! Speed-reading doesn't always stand one in good stead...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (3/2/18)

Andre said:


> Search for your flavour here. Then you will get an indication of how much to use as single flavour and in mixes.
> 
> E.g., I searched for TPA Strawberry Ripe (remember to click on the "ratings" title once you have done the search - to get the popular one) and got this result:
> 
> ...



@Andre Out of interest, as I don't DIY - yet - I skimmed the thread with 1 and 2 flavour recipes. I happened to see "Kentucky" and of course thought it was Kentucky Chicken flavour!! Speed-reading doesn't always stand one in good stead...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

